# Plywood Workbench



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

Has anyone else here noticed Paul Sellers' latest workbench buil - totally plywood.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

That is a very clever design but it isn't the first time I have seen a plan for a sturdy workbench made entirely out of glued up plywood. I don't quite see the point of all those screws. They are certainly not needed for strength. Maybe he doesn't have enough clamps or just doesn't like clamping things up.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks pretty cool. Interesting to see one built "cheap" like that. Bet it will hold up better than a all solid one tho


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I love my all plywood workbench but I didn't work quite that hard to put it together.
... and yes they can be very strong.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm probably going to have an unpopular opinion, shocker, but it's a gimmick. And by gimmick I mean it's perfectly functional but the primary goal is coming up with the next new thing to get views for videos. You can build plywood in layers and achieve the same thing with a lot less work, or use a solid core door. And you will need to splurge for void free plywood so it's not going to save money over yellow pine or poplar.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

In the solid wood version of his workbench, P.S. uses clamps.

Screws are used as clamps. You can remove them once the glue has set but then you will have to wait between each layer. This "screw as clamp" technique has been used by other people.
The screw as clamp technique is also to avoid slippage at glue up, although in the latest delivery, he shows a (known to me) trick to avoid slippage while using clamps. Slippage at glue up would ruin the mortise precision needed with this lamination technique.

This plywood version addresses another audience which would want to build a good workbench *before* learning how to chop mortises and cut tenons.

Making large mortises in the legs, cutting tenons, etc. was intimidating at the time, my mortises were not perfect but my workbench is rock solid. (solid wood version)
When P.S. started his apprenticeship a long time ago, he didn't have to make a workbench to begin with. He could acquire the necessary skills before doing his first one.

And yes, the goal is to bring more people to hand tool woodworking. And yes P.S. has a team earning a living with this. But there is still a free subscription to the masterclasses with which one can acquire all the essential skills.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't really like the screws because if you decide at some point you want to put in a hole for a holdfast or a planing stop you will never know if you are going to hit a screw and ruin a drill bit.


----------

